# Umbral Soul (RPG maker Spiel)



## Nemnais (23. April 2018)

Es ist ein interessantes und dunkler RPG maker Spiel. Es ist schon seit zwei Jahren draußen aber immer noch sehr unbekannt. Es hat wunderbare Charaktere und eine interessante Geschichte mit so mancher Neben Quest. Ich kann es jeden der denn Pixel Stil mag nur empfehlen liegt. Ich hoffe es inspiriert andere genauso wie mich. 
< Link entfernt >


----------



## Spiritogre (23. April 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, leider springt mein Virenscanner an und meldet, dass die exe mit Win32ality infiziert ist, was ein Trojaner zum Ausspionieren von Daten ist.


----------



## Nemnais (24. April 2018)

Wirklich? Welchen Virenscanner hast du denn? Meiner hat gar nichts gemeldet...


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, leider springt mein Virenscanner an und meldet, dass die exe mit Win32ality infiziert ist, was ein Trojaner zum Ausspionieren von Daten ist.


... magst du die .exe Datei vllt. bei Virustotal.com mal hochladen, sofern diese noch nicht gelöscht ist, und mal das Ergebnis posten?


----------



## Nemnais (24. April 2018)

Ich hab das jetzt auch mal ausprobiert mit meiner Datei. Und ich glaube das ist gar nicht gut.
https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/f...05a17bb1e11e4dbc87398ecae35a3779715/detection


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2018)

Nemnais schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt auch mal ausprobiert mit meiner Datei. Und ich glaube das ist gar nicht gut.
> https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/f...05a17bb1e11e4dbc87398ecae35a3779715/detection


Danke ... hab mal deinen Link aus dem ersten Post entfernt.

Es *könnte* immer noch eine 'false positiv' Warnung sein, aber wir gehen mal auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Nemnais (24. April 2018)

Okay, vielen Dank. Schade, das Spiel ist wie gesagt wirklich gut aber Sicher ist sicher.


----------

